# برنامج للكتابة على الافلام



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

*برنامج للكتابة على الافلام*

برنامج أكثر من رائع وشامل لتحرير الفيديو والصوتيات والصور​
وعمل مؤثرات والكتابه عليها ويدعم انساق ملفات الفيديو التالية
AVI, WMV, ASF, MPEG, JPEG,VCD, SVCD,DVDs
وانساق الصور التالية
bmp,GIF,JPEG,TGA,Mode 2
والكثير ايضاً


ميزاتــه
1- الكتابه على فيلم أو مقطع فيديو
2- أضافة مؤثرات وفواصل على فيلم أو مقطع والصور
3- أضافة صوت أو موسيقى على الفيلم
4- تصدير الافلام الى Video Camera




الشـــرح



اضافة فيلم او مقطع فيديو الى منطقة العمل





الكتابة على فيلم او مقطع فيديو -​




الكتابة على فيلم او مقطع فيديو - 2





عند الانتهاء من العمل نذهب الى File ثـــم Make Movie وذلك لعمل مونتاج لعملك

# الخطوة الاخيرة ، تصدير العمل باختيار اسم العمل ومكان الحفظ
والصيغة المطلوبة لحفظ العمل ثم Next كما بالصورة 






Video Edit Magic v4.04

حجمه 10.15 MB

يعمل مع كافة انظمة ويندوز
Works with Windows 98/ME/NT/2000/XP


تحميل البرنامج
7
7

http://www.deskshare.com/download/Vem/videoeditmagic.exe
​تحميل الكراك من أحد الوصلات التالية:
تحميل الكراك ،،1،،

http://forum.salmiya.net/uploads/00012905/VEM.v4.04.Cracked.ATC.zip
يمين الماوس حفظ باسم 
أوو هنا تحميل الكراك ،،2،،

http://alkaabi.org/uploader/uploads/VEM%20Crack.zip
يمين الماوس حفظ باسم 
بالنسبة للكراك قم بفك الضغط عنه ثم اغلق البرنامج 
وانسخ كل مرفقات الكراك التالية:
Video Edit Magic
DSRegVEM.dll
ArmAccess.dll
والصقهم جميعاً في مجلد البرنامج بهذا المسار ووافق على الاستبدال:
C:\Program Files\Deskshare\Video Edit Magic 4.0


أرجو ان يكون نال اعجابكم اخوووكم: pola




( منقول للآفآده )


----------



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

صور الشرح


----------



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

لتحميل البرنامج 
http://forum.salmiya.net/uploads/00012905/VEM.v4.04.Cracked.ATC.zip

الكراك 1
http://forum.salmiya.net/uploads/00012905/VEM.v4.04.Cracked.ATC.zip

الكراك 2
http://alkaabi.org/uploader/uploads/VEM Crack.zip


----------



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

انا لم اجرب البرمامج
يارت يعجبكم


----------



## Michael (9 يناير 2006)

شكرا بولا على الموضوع الجميل دة

وللعلم تم تعديل الصور بالاعلى وايضا تعديل الروابط الخاصة بالبرنامج والكراك

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل دة الى مكننا من كتابة ما نحب واهدائها لاصدقائنا

سلام ونعمة

وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## pola (10 يناير 2006)

شكرا لك
على الرد الجميل و النظبيط


----------



## عمود الدين (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جدا


----------



## النسر الدهبي (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اْخي


----------



## jim_halim (10 فبراير 2007)

شكراً علي البرنامج الجميل .. 

لكن ما أمكانيات البرنامج عدا الكتابة عالي الأفلام .. ؟؟


----------



## النسر الدهبي (10 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي البرنامج نا فعني كتيرا


----------

